# Whats the best forum to use



## SeanUG

What's the best forum to use for things such as most detailed but simple aswell, good forums and be able to add things to users such as rank images ect... be able to make stickies/annoucements.

What's the BEST forum?

phpBB
MyBB
vBulletin
IP Boards?

What's the best?

Leave your vote below!


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I would say that there are a few things that go into what forum software to use. To start with is do you want to spend money or are you looking for free software? Once you figure that out then you have the decision of how much support are you looking for. If you are completely new to running forums then I would go with software that has a lot of support. 

I have experience with setting up phpBB forums and can tell you that it isn't too hard as long as you understand a little bit of php and mysql. TSF uses vBulletin, and there are a lot of great things about it, though it does cost money. As for the other two you have listed I have never used them before, but would certainly help you set them up if you need assistance.


----------

